# Just finished off a shutter replacement on a Rebel XTi



## j-dogg (Apr 18, 2011)

The only reason I can think of to pay anyone to do this is if you're stupid wealthy or if you have really really big hands. but I have pictures, which I will post tomorrow.

I actually let my father do the replacement of the shutter because he has better tools than I have at his job, and all sorts of cleaning solvents, but I got it apart and slapped it back together. I did break the grip piece it's like a 15 dollar part I got a new one coming in the mail, eBay ftw.

so now under my belt of fix-it's are the XTi, a 540ez flash, a 28-70 kit lens and a 50mm f2 Nikkor from the 60's, not too bad.


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2011)

j-dogg said:


> The only reason I can think of to pay anyone to do this is if you're stupid wealthy or if you have really really big hands.


Then you haven't thought it through completely, because there are a lot more reasons to pay someone else to do the work.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 19, 2011)

About how much did it cost you to do yourself?  (assuming you've already got the tools)

been experimenting with time lapse lately, and it makes me worry about my shutter durability..


----------

